# Starting to save my pennies



## Exothermic (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

Although I know I am not quite yet at the stage where I am ready for a pressurized CO2 system, I'm trying to research what I will need & how much I will have to budget for when I eventually do get one and I'm hoping you all can help me out.

I know that in addtion to the tank, I will need a regulator, needle valve and solenoid as a minimum. Considering that, would this be a good idea as a starting point & is this a good deal/product?
http://www.aquariumplants.com/AQUARIUMPLANTS_com_s_Co2_Regulator_The_BEST_p/co2-1.htm

As long as I am dreaming (or should that be drooling  ) at this point, I really think I would also want to get a pH monitor/controller. In combination with the above, though not necessarily at the same time, would it make sense to get this separately?
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Automated_pH_Co2_Controller_MILWAUKEE_SMS122_p/pr209.htm

Or does it make the most sense just to go for broke & get the whole works in this package?
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr4026.htm

There is one thing that confuses me about the last package: why would it include a timer if it also has a pH monitor/controller? Wouldn't that be what is used to turn the solenoid on and off instead of the timer, or am I missing something obvious here?

Any help and guidance that you can give a wannabe pressurized CO2 system beginner would be a great help.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

A solenoid isn't 100% required. Many people run the gas 24x7 with no trouble. If you do want to use a controller in the future, the solenoid is a must.

I haven't used the equipment you linked to, so I can't really comment on the stuff. By and large, most of the commercial stuff out there is pretty good.

I have no idea why a timer would be included with the package. I guess you could use it for your lights or something. I'll bet the vendor has a reason for it. Just ask them!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

There's no reason for the timer if you've got a pH controller, but anyways it's one of those cheap timers (5-7 bucks at walmart). It might be just so that the package looks bigger, thus accounting for the high price.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I bought the milwaukee regulator set from aquariumplants.com. Haven't started using it yet, still looking for cylinder.

After doing some research and reading, I wrote up a list of things that are neccessary / optional for pressurized CO2.

Basic items you need for pressurized CO2:

1. Regulator - Controls really high (cylinder) tank pressure to more mangeable (lower) pressure
2. Needle valve - To fine-tune pressure
3. Some form of getting CO2 diffused and into the water column. Lots of variations, CO2 bell, filter impeller, venturis, mazzeis, external/internal reactors, glass diffuser, ladders, etc. Most effective for the price would be an external reactor. Search rexgrigg.com for DIY CO2 regulator. Tom Barr has a really nice variation to it that utilizes venturi-effect, his own original idea. www.barrreport.com, search articles section.
4. High pressure gauge and low pressure gauge. Not REALLY needed, but high-gauge tells you when your cylinder is running low, and low-gauge gives you an approximate of the pressure needle valve is controlling.
5. CO2 cylinder
6. CO2 tubing / airline tubing: normal airline tubing will corrode from carbonic acid over time, and is not 100% impermeable, thus you will experience some minor CO2 loss.

Optional:
7. Bubble counter - to count the CO2 bubbles, thus getting a measure of the rate of CO2 into the system
8. Solenoid - basically an electronic on/off switch/valve that turns off the flow of CO2. Set to a timer, the CO2 is on only during day-time and won't run 24/7. Saves you CO2 gas.
9. ph-meter -- Basically there is a relationship between pH-KH-CO2. You cannot have other pH lowering effects or else it will skew and mess up the results. The pH meter is electronic and uses a probe to constantly check the tank water's pH. You set it to an ideal pH for the desired CO2 PPM. The pH-meter is linked to the CO2 output, increasing CO2 to lower pH, vice versa.
10. drop checker -- basically a real-time pH tester. There is an air gap between tank water and drop checker water solution. The two should always be in equilibrium, thus the change in pH will relate to your CO2 concentration based on the pH-KH-CO2 relationship


----------



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

You may want a check valve in there as well.

Andrew


----------



## send2toonie (Jan 22, 2008)

From the picture above, I think the timer is there to set start and stop times for the CO2 solenoid. Not a 24/7 system.


----------



## Exothermic (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! Thanks to everyone who took the time to respond. I appreciate your input.

dekstr, I would be really interested to hear how things go with your system as you progress, including your hunt for a tank as that too will be on my to do list eventually.

Thanks again to everyone and I will keep you all updated when I'm ready to make the leap.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

awbowden said:


> You may want a check valve in there as well.


Excellent suggestion. When I was using gas, I used just an airline check valve. I understand these are not so good to use with CO2. Who makes a good CO2 rated one?


----------

